# [RISOLTO]mozilla-firefox-bin no avvio librerie mancanti

## dynamite

salve a tutti,

mi trovo con un problema che mi era già capitato per altri programmi, ma che questa volta mi sta spiazzando. Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di world ho riscontrato che mozilla-firefox-bin(ho una gentoo "amd64") non si apriva più allora ho provato da terminale e ecco l'output:

```
/opt/firefox/firefox-bin

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

dico va bene vado a cercare la libreria suddetta in /usr/lib32 e visto che in passato ha funzionato ho creato il collegamento a libstdc++.so.2.9.0 (tramite ln ) e ho riprovato ad avviarlo:

```
/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /opt/firefox/firefox-bin)

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: version `CXXABI_1.2' not found (required by /opt/firefox/firefox-bin)

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /opt/firefox/libxpcom_core.so)

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: version `CXXABI_1.2' not found (required by /opt/firefox/libxpcom_core.so)

/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5: version `GLIBCPP_3.2' not found (required by /opt/firefox/libxpcom_compat.so)
```

Credo che il link simbolico non sia corretto, ma non saprei dove reperire quelle librerie richieste...

Per completezza ho fatto anche un paio di "revdep-rebuild" che non hanno rilevato nulla di particolare...

Avete qualche suggerimento?Last edited by dynamite on Mon Nov 26, 2007 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

```
emerge -1 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat
```

//EDIT: rimuovi il link che hai creato... fare le cose a caso e' il modo migliore per crearsi problemi anziche' risolverli...

----------

## Kernel78

queste sono le cose che mi infastidiscono di gentoo ...

anche io sono incappato in questo problema proprio oggi e non capisco perche queste cose non siano segnalate nei log (a meno che non me lo sia perso).

revdep-rebuild non mi risolve una cippa e se non trovavo qui la soluzione avrei dovuto perdere una discreta quantità di tempo  :Confused: 

----------

## dynamite

Ok ho risolto, metto il tag. Ho rimosso anche il "fai da te", per curiosità e per sapere magari un'altra volta (non solo ff-bin) dove dirigere la mia attenzione cosa hai guardato per trovare il pacchetto incriminato che dava problemi?

Grazie mille

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> queste sono le cose che mi infastidiscono di gentoo ...
> 
> anche io sono incappato in questo problema proprio oggi e non capisco perche queste cose non siano segnalate nei log (a meno che non me lo sia perso).
> 
> revdep-rebuild non mi risolve una cippa e se non trovavo qui la soluzione avrei dovuto perdere una discreta quantità di tempo 

 

Anche io oggi ho avuto questo problema. revdep-rebuild non risolveva una cippa nemmeno a me.

Mi fanno imbestialire queste cose, poi vabbè in questi giorni sono particolarmente sfigato con le installazioni e via dicendo.

Grazie per aver fatto presente come risolvere, stavo già impazzendo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild non mi risolve una cippa

 

revdep-rebuild vede quando un programma fa riferimento alla libreria sbagliata e, nel caso, propone di ricompilarlo con la libreria giusta, in questa maniera i riferimenti nel nuovo compilato saranno corretti.

Dal momento che firefox-bin non è stato compilato da te ma é un pacchetto che contiene binari è abbastanza ovvio che non risolve (tranne nei casi in cui i riferimenti broken sono in librerie compilate da te che sono richiamate dal binario).

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   revdep-rebuild non mi risolve una cippa 
> 
> revdep-rebuild vede quando un programma fa riferimento alla libreria sbagliata e, nel caso, propone di ricompilarlo con la libreria giusta, in questa maniera i riferimenti nel nuovo compilato saranno corretti.
> 
> Dal momento che firefox-bin non è stato compilato da te ma é un pacchetto che contiene binari è abbastanza ovvio che non risolve (tranne nei casi in cui i riferimenti broken sono in librerie compilate da te che sono richiamate dal binario).

 

ok, tutto corretto e lecito ma mi rimane il dubbio di come trovare in autonomia la soluzione, ovvero se non avessi avuto accesso a internet o a questo forum il sistema mi dava qualche indicazione (che magari mi sono perso) per ripristinare la funzionalità ?

Il comando postato da lavish ha risolto il problema ma lui dove l'ha trovato ? mica se lo sarà sognato ...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> mi rimane il dubbio di come trovare in autonomia la soluzione, ovvero se non avessi avuto accesso a internet

 

Non ho un 64bit, mi scuso per le castronerie. A occhio io avrei fatto così: 

vedo che il problema é dentro "/usr/lib32", ovvero nelle librerie di compatibilità con i 32 bit, di più: il problema é libstdc++.so.5 che ha tutta l'aria di essere una libreria fondamentale.

Se la libreria indicata é presente nella dir guardo a che pacchetto appartiene e dopo verifico la presenza di aggiornamenti

Se la libreria indicata non é presente si tratta di scoprire in quale file andarla a cercare. Bugzilla, forum e google possono aiutare non poco, altrimenti eix (probabilmente le librerie presenti in quella dir appartengono alla stessa categoria dell'ebuild che sto cercando), emerge e/o grep nel portage tree!

P.S. Senza accesso a internet mi sa che non avresti risolto il problema comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il comando postato da lavish ha risolto il problema ma lui dove l'ha trovato ? mica se lo sarà sognato ...

 

```
qdepends -Nr mozilla-firefox-bin

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin: x11-libs/libXrender x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libXmu >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-1.0 >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-1.0 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat >=www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.41
```

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat è una dipendenza di mozilla-firefox-bin su arch AMD64

e indovinate un po quale pacchetto fornisce libstdc++.so.5 su tale arch:

```
qfile libstdc++.so.5

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat (/usr/lib32/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5)

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat (/usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5)
```

/EDIT:

credo che un semplice "emerge -aDNv world" avrebbe comunque risolto il problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /EDIT:
> 
> credo che un semplice "emerge -aDNv world" avrebbe comunque risolto il problema.

 

Anche io infatti ho avuto il problema su un AMD64... Però non penso che il problema si sarebbe risolto così, perché, proprio dopo un emerge -uDN world mi sono trovato in questa situazione. Più che altro c'è da tenere presente invece questa cosa, che mi sembra di gran lunga d'aiuto:

```
qdepends -Nr mozilla-firefox-bin

www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin: x11-libs/libXrender x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libXmu >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-1.0 >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-1.0 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat >=www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.41
```

Al limite uno li ricompila tutti e in teoria dovrebbe tornare tutto Ok.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Anche io infatti ho avuto il problema su un AMD64... Però non penso che il problema si sarebbe risolto così, perché, proprio dopo un emerge -uDN world mi sono trovato in questa situazione. Più che altro c'è da tenere presente invece questa cosa, che mi sembra di gran lunga d'aiuto:

 

uhmmm se è realmente così, c'è solo un motivo per cui la dipendenza non è stata installata: mancava nell'ebuild, quindi è da presumere un errore del maintainer (e cosa ancora più grave, un enorme svita degli AT), altrimenti tale dipendenza sarebbe stata installata.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Anche io infatti ho avuto il problema su un AMD64... Però non penso che il problema si sarebbe risolto così, perché, proprio dopo un emerge -uDN world mi sono trovato in questa situazione. Più che altro c'è da tenere presente invece questa cosa, che mi sembra di gran lunga d'aiuto: 
> 
> uhmmm se è realmente così, c'è solo un motivo per cui la dipendenza non è stata installata: mancava nell'ebuild, quindi è da presumere un errore del maintainer (e cosa ancora più grave, un enorme svita degli AT), altrimenti tale dipendenza sarebbe stata installata.

 

Ti posso assicurare che è stata installata ...

```
$ genlop app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat --date 11/26/2007 --date 11/27/2007

 * app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat

     Mon Nov 26 07:22:28 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-20071114-r1

     Mon Nov 26 11:26:51 2007 >>> app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-compat-20071114-r1

```

la prima installazione è quella che ho effettuato con l'aggiornamento di world prima di andare in ufficio, la seconda è quella che ho fatto dopo aver visto il post di lavish.

----------

